# Wassail!



## Ann (Feb 18, 2006)

Nursebee, you have to host your photo somewhere, either on your own personal webspace or a site like Photobucket.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

ok gang, can someone please explain this a little simpler on how to post photos...

This whole img thing has me confused. Do I need to have the photo published to the web and then have it the thing surround its web address or can I somehow upload right from my computer.

I was trying to show my fermented honey


----------



## Ann (Feb 18, 2006)

As I said above, you have to host the picture, you can't upload it from your home computer unless you've got it set up as a web server. Your ISP may provide web space for your home page, or you can use one of the online photo galleries like Photobucket or Yahoo.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)




----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

Unless Barry decides to allow attachments, you'll have to find a site to host your photos so you can use the image tags.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

So in case anyone else needs help, what I did was go to photobucket site and joined. Then I uploaded the photo to them. Once uploaded it gave me an url, html, and img options. To copy the img thing all I had to do was left click on img once, then paste this here.

Let the photos roll...


----------



## Sport (Dec 11, 2006)

Nursebee, what a beautiful photo. I'm getting weepy looking at it.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

>I'm getting weepy looking at it.

Not me, makes me thirsty! Reminds me that I have racking to do.


----------



## Sport (Dec 11, 2006)

It reminds me that I'm behind in getting a new batch going


----------

